# 02 Altima 3.5L Going Turbo



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm in the process of selling my 1990 Eagle Talon Turbo AWD fully moded to turbo charge my 02 nissan altima 3.5L V6 5spd.. Anyone know of any website where they sell turbo kits for this type of cars? Im used to getting everything custom made, but i'd like to know a little more on what type of turbos nissan owners often use. Ill be needing
Injectors
Turbo (ofcourse)
Headers (Exhaust Manifold)
External Wastegate
Fuel Pump
probably a S-AFC
Already have the BOV (Blow off Valve)
Already have the FPR (Fuel Presure Regulator)
Already have the Boost Controller
Already have the Turbo Timer

I've been thinking that instead of putting duel exhaust like they come i though of just putting my Apexi Dunk muffler, any feedbacks or thoughs please let me know. Thx

-Joel


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the process of selling my 1990 Eagle Talon Turbo AWD fully moded to turbo charge my 02 nissan altima 3.5L V6 5spd.. Anyone know of any website where they sell turbo kits for this type of cars? Im used to getting everything custom made, but i'd like to know a little more on what type of turbos nissan owners often use. Ill be needing
> Injectors
> Turbo (ofcourse)
> Headers (Exhaust Manifold)
> ...


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=34711&highlight=GUERRERO
Try this thread, he's the only one I know of thats got a turbo 3.5L


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=34711&highlight=GUERRERO
> Try this thread, he's the only one I know of thats got a turbo 3.5L


Thank you. That guys car its awesome, im thinking of fixing the exterior of my car before i do anything on the engine. I cant afford to break anything so ill probably safe enough money to do my engine internals too.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

KraZThug said:


> Thank you. That guys car its awesome, im thinking of fixing the exterior of my car before i do anything on the engine. I cant afford to break anything so ill probably safe enough money to do my engine internals too.


G/L and keep us posted...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

If I were to try it, I'd see how much modification would need to be done to the GReddy 350z twin turbo kit. This kit works real well on the 350, even at low boost levels. For a daily driven Altima, that would be just right.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

KraZThug said:


> Hi guys, I'm in the process of selling my 1990 Eagle Talon Turbo AWD fully moded to turbo charge my 02 nissan altima 3.5L V6 5spd.. Anyone know of any website where they sell turbo kits for this type of cars? Im used to getting everything custom made, but i'd like to know a little more on what type of turbos nissan owners often use. Ill be needing
> Injectors
> Turbo (ofcourse)
> Headers (Exhaust Manifold)
> ...


Talk to Tim from Speed Force Racing, he was the one that hook my car up!
http://www.speedforceracing.com/


----------



## KraZThug (Dec 27, 2005)

Guerrero said:


> Talk to Tim from Speed Force Racing, he was the one that hook my car up!
> http://www.speedforceracing.com/


I did some research and alot of reading and i read somewhere that same setup you have would cost around $5,800 as a whole kit. I think they have different stages for their kits but yet i didn't like some of the parts from those kits and i know alot of mechanics and machine shop owners. I bealeive i can turbo my car with w/e parts i want and still keep it well under $4,500 I can do the labor my self all i would need is just the parts, but thx for the heads up. Right now im working on a Carputer on my altima after that im replacing the turbo on my talon with a Precision 60-1 or maybe a t3/t04E 50Trim for street then i will think what i wanna do with my altima.
You might have answered this question already but i dont remember, about how much did your turbo kit cost you? With labor or Without? Any extra parts you had to buy? on SpeedForceRacing.com they still dont list the altima turbo kit.


----------

